# US cross country trip



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

So I'm moving back to mammoth lakes CA from the Jersey Shore in a week and I've decided this year to drive back. I'm throwing my stuff in my car and grabbing two friends for a 14 day trip. stops include Indianapolis Ind, Kansas City MO, Rocky Mountain National Park CO, Moab UT, The Grand Canyon AZ, Las Vegas NV, Los Angeles CA, Big Bear CA, San Francisco CA, and finally Mammoth CA. Were staying with family or camping out in most places but I just wanted to ask If anyone had advice for a first time cross trekker. 

I've driven long distances before about 14 hours straight, so I know that I can take the driving but if anyone has any pointers that would be awesome!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Avoid Nebraska and Kansas plus the Dakota's. Worst fucking states to do in a straight shot. Also if they're selling crank for more than 20 bucks at a truck stop you got ripped off.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Sadly the only way to get from KC to the Rocky mountains is through Kansas. I'm really not looking forward to the first 1800 miles the roadtrip fun really doesn't start until Colorado


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

"Kansas: It's not that bad" should be the state slogan. The good news is that getting across this state doesn't take that long. One turnpike and a bunch of interstate. Plus you can usually drive 85+ and still get passed. You will see lots of scenic tumbleweeds, meth shacks, and grass. KC MO has some awesome BBQ and you should get some. Not much else to do there, people like the shopping but for anyone who is from a city it's nothing special. 

I like to take lots of food on my trips. Tons. That way I don't have to stop to eat as much. 

Honestly I'd rather get a ways off the beaten path and go thru Southern CO and parts of NM. There are some neat things to see down there.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As a former Nebraskan, there is some great stakes and ribs in kansas and nebr


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> So I'm moving back to mammoth lakes CA from the Jersey Shore in a week and I've decided this year to drive back. I'm throwing my stuff in my car and grabbing two friends for a 14 day trip. stops include Indianapolis Ind, Kansas City MO, Rocky Mountain National Park CO, Moab UT, The Grand Canyon AZ, Las Vegas NV, Los Angeles CA, Big Bear CA, San Francisco CA, and finally Mammoth CA. Were staying with family or camping out in most places but I just wanted to ask If anyone had advice for a first time cross trekker.
> 
> I've driven long distances before about 14 hours straight, so I know that I can take the driving but if anyone has any pointers that would be awesome!


I just took a trip in September to Moab and lots of CO from southern Indiana. The worst part of the trip to me is eastern Colorado.

If you have the time, I would suggest taking the time to go to Ouray and Telluride, CO. It's a little out of your way, but if you've never been there, it's something everyone should see at least once. We also drove the Alpine Loop from Silverton to Lake City. That was great as well.

I am gonna attempt to run the Imogene Pass Run next year from Ouray to Telluride. 17.1 miles in altitude will probably be the death of me but totally worth it.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> Sadly the only way to get from KC to the Rocky mountains is through Kansas.


You could pull a Thelma and Louise and drive around it. (Yeah, I know that was Texas, but same idea.)


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

If you plan on doing much driving after dark, keep an eye out for deer, especially in the mountains. They are dumb as fence posts and make moves that will have you shaking your head. Hit one and your trip slows down real fast. 

Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

From Kansas west, you can sleep in rest areas to save some cash. Trail Ridge road in RMNP is closed now (snow). Drive south on highway 128 from the second Cisco exit in Utah. Absolutely the most scenic route into Moab. Stop in Glenwood Springs for a hot springs soak. While you're near Glenwood, hike the Hanging Lake trail. Stock up on booze and buds before you go into Utah. Hang out as long as you can, at as many different lookouts as you can in the GC. Be flexible......shit happens, plans change, keep an eye on the weather.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

West Baden Iron said:


> I just took a trip in September to Moab and lots of CO from southern Indiana. The worst part of the trip to me is eastern Colorado.


The problem with eastern CO is that it stretches to the Appalachians.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Back in the day…frequently did the Lincoln to Red Rocks, Denver, Boulder for Dead and Jerry shows. The thing is you are driving right into the sun…irregardless of doing I-70 or I-80. So the trick is to leave at sunset. So say you are in KC and doing I-70. 

You must prepare and do exactly the following! 
-Have some good KC ribs or stake for a mid/late afternoon dinner.
-While giving your gut some time to digest the ribs before sunset, roll up a sufficient supply of Oaxaca creeper and stock up enough Miller highlife to keep properly hydrated throughout the night.
-Precisely at sunset dose a couple of tabs, light up a creeper and say your prayers.
-Then jump on I-70, tuck in behind a semi, set the cruise, pop open a highlife and hit the tunes. 
-Having a co-pilot is handy for keeping the refreshments and tunes inorder…and a navigator to ensure you are continuing to head west…it can get a bit confusing out there on the Great Plains in the dark.
-When you have to empty the bladder, change drivers…take time to look at the stars…its dark and a big sky….its a good time for more prayers and to offer up some creeper tobacco to the old Indians still roaming the plains.
-Make sure to hit the truck stop for a cup of coffee and catch the late nite weird show.
Before you know it you will be seeing the purple rockies in the soft morning sunlight.
You will have arrived...ready for some breakfast and then abit of a hike or bike ride.
And later on enjoy a nap in the fresh mountain air and warm sun.

Really this works...have live through several near disastrous adventures to the Dead...but always got there alive...3 days of Dead on the rocks!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wrath has the best advice yet! Have lots of fruit and water, have some good play list with hundreds of songs that you want to hear.... Take tools and a good jack, have AAA or some kind of road side assistance program. Take sleeping bags and extra food/water....


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys! just to clarify KC is where family is so they'll be able to show me where to grab some good BBQ. AAA and my tool box is all set up and the camping gear is already prepped in the thule. T minus 4 days until I head out. I'm getting pretty excited and I will for sure be chronicling the trip in this thread. Hope to get some video and great pictures on the way.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Trails! Seriously the night sky in western KS and east CO can be spectacular due to less light pollution...there's not much else to see besides the late night weird show at the truck stop. And there are the night tornadoes...they can be pretty awesome to drive through in the dark.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

A few years ago I took almost 30 off days and drove from the east coast out to CA as well. Not much to see until you get to ST Louis then I went hunting in Kansas. I went north through Nebraska which sucked lot since nothing to look at and a lot of deer at night and trains galore. South Dakota sucked until I reached the Black Hills and the Mount Rushmore. If you can check out Yellow Stone and the Grand Teton mountains. 

I pretty much followed your same route after wards but just went to LA then headed east to Vegas then went to the Grand Canyon which was amazing. A few times in some rural places I thought I was going to run out of gas so don't get to low on gas. I suggest bringing a cooler as well as some pillows fom when you aren't driving. And do like a Japanese tourist and take a lot of pics. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! just to clarify KC is where family is so they'll be able to show me where to grab some good BBQ. AAA and my tool box is all set up and the camping gear is already prepped in the thule. T minus 4 days until I head out. I'm getting pretty excited and I will for sure be chronicling the trip in this thread. Hope to get some video and great pictures on the way.


And try to catch a Royals game in KC. They're going to be the next world champs!! Get wasted with George Brett and Bo Jackson! Other than that, stay out of Gallup. Your gas gauge might be telling you that you are empty, but it is only the lost spirits trying to lure you into their trap. Trust me. Drive on. Burn sage. Stay out of Gallup, NM.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> And try to catch a Royals game in KC. They're going to be the next world champs!! Get wasted with George Brett and Bo Jackson! Other than that, stay out of Gallup. Your gas gauge might be telling you that you are empty, but it is only the lost spirits trying to lure you into their trap. Trust me. Drive on. Burn sage. Stay out of Gallup, NM.


I got the royals fever man!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Also make sure to go to El Paso, cross the border and get some tacos in Juarez.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> Honestly I'd rather get a ways off the beaten path and go thru Southern CO and parts of NM. There are some neat things to see down there.


I agree. 2 years ago I flew out to new mexico with 2 friends and we drove back to the east coast with another friend who was moving back from Santa Fe. On our way to CO to ride Telluride and Aspen we stopped at Chaco Canyon National Historic Park in northern NM. 3 of us had never heard of it, one of us who was a history major wanted to go. The place was incredible. Huge native american ruins from long ago in the middle of f'ing no where. It was a major center of commerce and culture way before Europeans set foot on the continent.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I spend way to much time behind the wheel, both for my job and fun. I once drove from Chicago to Salt Lake solo in 21 hours straight. Here are some tips that work for me.

Podcast and books on tape and more podcast. They make time go by so much faster than music because your brain is engaged to what is being said. Its like you are having a good conversation with somebody. You might learn a thing or two as well. 

Do not stop anywhere along the interstate in Nebraska unless its a well lit major change. Seriously. Some of the sketchiest businesses I have ever seen were off of I80 in Nebraska. 

I like driving at night and early morning since the roads are more open and you can get into a good rhythm without worrying about of other drivers. 

Try to combine your pissing/eating and gas stops. 

Probably not practical but peeing in a bottle while driving is a great skill to have.

Being really alert (borderline tweeking) makes the drive go by faster. This is when you blast the up tempo music and rock out. Caffeine is great but it makes you piss a lot. If your not a smoker, become one. The nicotine buzz will keep you alert. Adderall will make 6 hours disappear. Stay away from meth though.

Good luck and have fun.


----------

